
Apple Is Said to Redesign Online Store App with Recommendations - nreece
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-28/apple-is-said-to-redesign-online-store-app-with-recommendations
======
HoopleHead
"set to" not "said to"

<sigh!>

